# Pittsburgh area cyclist/racers 2008 tour de strongland info!



## Hower131 (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is the link for the 2008 tour de strongland mtb races and road races
Tell everyone that you know!
Lets try and get a large turn out this year for this classic race!

http://www.strongland.org/bikerace.html


----------

